# Air Conditioning system nightmare



## erlindbl (Apr 12, 2011)

Lemon law..... six times and they haven't got it right in California your golden. Mention that and they will probably get serious.....


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

erlindbl said:


> Lemon law..... six times and they haven't got it right in California your golden. Mention that and they will probably get serious.....


 
My thoughts as well....in North Carolina, last I checked, the third trip to the dealership for the same problem, would have gotten the car replaced under the "Lemon Law".


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

*get it replaced!!!!*


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*Lemons...*

In Ohio, its four strikes and you're out. I think a walk over to the sales office and a chat with the sales manager would be appropriate.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

In fact, do they still provide a separate lemon law booklet with your car? I think the last couple of my cars came with that. Might just be a MD/VA thing. Definitely read up on the process and take appropriate action.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

bounty8111 said:


> Just sharing my story...
> 
> I bought an LTZ at the end of January, had no issues and love the car.
> 
> ...


YEP! Tested *4 MILLION* miles and never ran across this problem either. One more fluke. Stuff happens!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> YEP! Tested *4 MILLION* miles and never ran across this problem either. One more fluke. Stuff happens!


I'm betting it is an assembly issue. More learning curve at Lordstown.

Jim


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I'm betting it is an assembly issue. More learning curve at Lordstown.
> 
> Jim


Yep, that must be it- "learning curve". Do they have to "learn" on our dime? Couldn't they have gone to other countries to see how they build them and learn there?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Compressor blew up huh? Does the cruze come with one of the new constantly running A/C compressors? Most just cycle the clutch but the new ones are suppose to to be variable to almost 0 so it acts like a Pully when not in use. Vapor isn't normal coming out of the A/C system. Usually the refrigerant boils off well before you could ever see a "cloud" of it. Sounds like the A/C oil (or what little there was) got burnt up in the compressor and it an hero'd. 

edit: I'm guessing dessicant bag let go?


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

fastdriver said:


> YEP! Tested *4 MILLION* miles and never ran across this problem either. One more fluke. Stuff happens!


You know fastdriver, you CAN go trade your Cruze in for a nice, reliable Toyota whenever you want.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...Q: which is _worse,_ the person crying "bad wolf," or the "bad wolf" itself?

...see any* irony* in this statement?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

scaredpoet said:


> You know fastdriver, you CAN go trade your Cruze in for a nice, reliable Toyota whenever you want.


Now why would I do that? So far, I'm not having any problems with my Cruze. If I do, I'll make sure you're the first to know.


----------



## 2011bluecruze (Mar 31, 2012)

I had the same thing happened. I took it to the dealer (Rockenbach Chevrolet in Grayslake IL) - they replaced the pressure relief valve and it fixed it.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

scaredpoet said:


> You know fastdriver, you CAN go trade your Cruze in for a nice, reliable Toyota whenever you want.



Hey scaredpoet-

Just came across this old topic where I posted when my Cruze was only TWO MONTHS old with no problems! LOL...that didn't last too long. Anyway, I forgot that I said you would be the first one I would tell when I had a problem. I forgot, so you're probably the LAST person to know. Almost 2 years to the day, with 13,300 miles, I dumped the Cruze because of the crappy shifting transmission and lack of acceleration at times after 6+ months dealing with GM "customer service" and an engineer who labeled my transmission as "operating as designed"! Three days later I dumped the car and got a 2013 Buick Verano Turbo. Now, some other poor sucker is driving the Cruze! 

How's yours running?


----------

